# Favourite Music Videos



## Enygmatic (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

I love how surprising this one is :laughing: If you just listened to the song, you might think it was just a kind of haunting but otherwise up-beat party dance song.

Then you watch the video:






BOOM, gunman assassinates a bunch of mobsters in full view of the public. After this, you read about the rest of the album; turns out that the shooter used to be a drug addict before being killed in the streets and resurrected into an entire cult of undead vigilante serial killers.


----------



## Purple Skies (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

I watched She's All That on Starz today. This video isn't particularly exciting...just nostalgic.






Rachael Leigh Cook is very classy.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

The first scenes, shot from a helicopter, are just perfect. The rest sucks. This is because no music video was ever released officially, only fan-made mock ups exist.


----------



## pertracto (Sep 4, 2015)

I am a big fan of Mylène Farmer's old music videos, there is a special aura and uniqueness about them. I like the aesthetics and the effort of finding a good story plot. However I will not post the links on here because I think some people are not comfortable with nudity and I respect that.

So if you want to check my favourite out and also have 10min to lose you can go on youtube and look for : "Pourvu qu'elles soient douces".

Here is another video of her :


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

Has to be Rihanna - What Now.

It's very captivating, emotional, with a combinational of darkness. It also combines many genres.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## iceblock (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Owtoo (Aug 20, 2015)

Several Björk videos have already been posted in this thread, but I just love this video. She really does have some interesting, strangely beautiful videos. This one really draws me in with its hypnotic nature.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)




----------



## OkayKay (May 12, 2012)

You may hate me for liking them, but the concept is amazing:


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## voicetrocity (Mar 31, 2012)

And these that have already been posted.



Purple Skies said:


>





cuddlyone said:


>


;


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Here.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Running from the cops is cool.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

I don't even like Rihanna but this video damnit


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)




----------

